# Flyfishing and Snowboarding.



## Siphaeon (Oct 11, 2018)

Sounds cool but apparently my low post count says no...


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I've ridden and fished in the same areas shown in this film. Truly spectacular, pristine country not that far from where I have family.


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

For some reason I cant see the video in the post or a link. I think I've seen it before though. I'd love to combine a fishing / boarding holiday, not necessarily on the same day but in the same area.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

slide away said:


> For some reason I cant see the video in the post or a link. I think I've seen it before though. I'd love to combine a fishing / boarding holiday, not necessarily on the same day but in the same area.


Any good?....

https://youtu.be/qH4V2YCgEh0


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Snow Hound.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Sweet vid. Snowboarding and fishing are my two passions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

